# Saarbrücken 2004



## aramis (10. Dezember 2003)

Vom 27. bis zum 29. Februar wird wieder ein Messe-Indoor in Saarbrücken stattfinden. Ausschreibung, Nennung und weitere Infos auf www.trialmaniax.de.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (10. Dezember 2003)

Falls ihr ned auf die Seite kommt... da is n Punkt am ende zu viel

Also www.trialmaniax.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (10. Dezember 2003)

Is nicht meine Schuld. Der Punkt kennzeichnet ´n Satzende und gehört nicht mehr zum Link. Is schon bissl komisch, was hier in dem Forum so alles php-mäßig nicht ganz funktioniert. Muss man doch berücksichtigen, dass so ein Link auch am Satzende stehen kann...


----------



## tommytrialer (10. Dezember 2003)

ich bin dabei


----------



## mtb-trialer (10. Dezember 2003)

du bist ja auch fahrersprecher......


----------



## Kohlwheelz (11. Dezember 2003)

Ach ja, dabei bin ich mitn Hüngi ganz sicher


----------



## Berliner Team T (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich versuch auch dahinzu kommen mal schauen vielleicht 
kommen noch mehr aus Berlin hin


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2003)

habt ihr euch schon angemeldet??
muss ich nur geld überweisen oder auch irgedwo anders bescheit geben??
jo ich komm auch sofern ich weiß wie ich dort hinkomme!!

max


----------



## aramis (11. Dezember 2003)

Als allererstes musste mal so ein Nennungsformular ausfüllen und wegschicken.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (11. Dezember 2003)

ok thx, wie vielleicht mtgekriegt hast, hab ich noch nich so die wettkampf erfahrung!!!

also thx


----------



## montyrider (11. Dezember 2003)

hy ara.

wie siehts aus schon angemeldet?
oder kommst du nächstes jahr nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (12. Dezember 2003)

Warum sollte ich nicht kommen? Kanns kaum erwarten...


----------



## TRAILER (12. Dezember 2003)

wie siehts den mit pics von letzten jahr aus?
wenn ich wieder ganz bin komm ich sicherlich auch.

vorschlag: wenn  ca.10 mann ab DD abfahren kann man doch nen bus oder transporter mieten.
oder wie kommt iht hin?


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Dezember 2003)

im moment bin ich noch in der schule aber später kann ich mal nen video reinstellen.

bilder gibts unter www.trialsport-saar.de

@ara 
kannst du das hochladen?


----------



## tommytrialer (12. Dezember 2003)

achso ja was ich vergessen habe!!!!!!!!

jeder der wirklich starten will so schnell wie möglich anmelden, da es nur begrenzt startplätze gibt. und wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das leben


----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Dezember 2003)

So ich hab mich gerade gemeldet und den Hüngi auch, kanns also scharf gehen


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (12. Dezember 2003)

welche spur fahrt ihr??????
mit de post wegschicken oda email?????ß
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (12. Dezember 2003)

habs per email gemacht und welche Spur weiss ich auch noch ned...


----------



## tobsen (15. Dezember 2003)

fahren eleite/junioren/masters zusammen die selbe spur oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2003)

ja genau!
jetzt seid nicht so faul und sagt mal welche spur ihr so fahrt??
ara, mtb-trialer, etc. was fahrtn ihr??
max


----------



## tommytrialer (15. Dezember 2003)

also es gibt 3 klassen

letztes jahr was so
ne einfache => weiß also maximal 3 paletten höhe und so für die kidies

ne mittlere => naja das ist so blau/grün niveau also so ne höhe von ca 5 paletten

ne schwere => 7 paletten sidehop und so 7-8 palettem
die schwere beimhaltet elite und junioren, da das international ausgeschrieben ist fällt die master klasse weg bzw gehört ja alterstechnsich zur elite

und das mim nenngeld funktioniert so:
jeder der fahren will schickt seine nennung an den joachim jäckel. dann gibts einen nennschluss( 1.02.2004). hier sieht man dann wieviele fahrer gemeldet sind und wenns mehr wie 50 sind dann geibts nen auswahlverfahren. und dann wird die starterliste veröffentlich und dann muss man das nenngeld überweisen


----------



## tobsen (15. Dezember 2003)

... also 3 Paletten hört sich gut an ...   

was fahrsch n du, max??


----------



## biketrialer (15. Dezember 2003)

junioren  
und wehe wenn net....... 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. Dezember 2003)

@tobeson: ich hab mich mitm tommy unterhalten und der mient des grün blau mix wär zu billig, und da ich auf Herausfordetungen steh, werd ich woll diesen rot gelb mix fahren!!

@toto: fährste auch mit??

Morgen trial????
do trial?????
fr trial????
sa/ so trial?????


----------



## aramis (15. Dezember 2003)

Joa, bin letzes Jahr auch diese Elite-Spur mitgefahren und da war ich skillmäßig ganz gut aufgehoben. Die Platzierung lag zwar eher so im Mittelfeld, aber die Sektionen waren größtenteils machbar.


----------



## biketrialer (16. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ~TrialsMax~ _
> [BMorgen trial????
> do trial?????
> fr trial????
> sa/ so trial????? [/B]



jooo


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (23. Dezember 2003)

Ich bin auch am Start

Fahre die Elite-Junioren-Master spur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (23. Dezember 2003)

wer bist denn du? stell dich mal näher vor


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (23. Dezember 2003)

@tommytrialer

hahaha wie witzig 

also wer es noch nicht weis, ich bin dem tommytrialer sein Bruder


----------



## aramis (23. Dezember 2003)

Hey Matze...
alles senkrecht bei dir?

Betrachte dich als von mir persönlich herausgefordert!


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Dezember 2003)

Ah...hi Matze...geiler Name


----------



## aramis (23. Dezember 2003)

Darf ich vorstellen:
Matze, das ist Matze und Matze, das ist Matze.


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Dezember 2003)

*Händeschüttel*


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Dezember 2003)

hi matze!
willkommen im forum!

henrik


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Dezember 2003)

@ara 
fährst du auch mit?
welche spur.. usw.


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. Dezember 2003)

und nochmal.....

matze, fährts du 20 oder 26er? (saarbrücken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (23. Dezember 2003)

20"  
Ist ja schließlich die Formel 1 des Biketrialsports


----------



## aramis (23. Dezember 2003)

@Henrik:
Meine Wenigkeit fährt die Elite-Spur. Da war ich letztes Jahr ganz gut aufgehoben, also ne mittlere Platzierung. Ergo solltest du auch diese Spur fahren. Bei so Kunstkram versägst du mich bestimmt.  Da sind zwar schon ganz schön derbe Dinger dabei, aber die anderen beiden Spuren sind Pleps-Mist. Der Matze wird in Saarbrücken wohl sein nagelneues, megageil supidupi schickes 20"-Hoffmann-Geschoss wettkampfmäßig entjungfern. Das kann unsereins aber wurscht sein, weil 20" und 26" gemeinsam fahren und gemeinsam gewertet werden. Außerdem haben wir den Matze schon bei der Hessenmeisterschaft geschlagen, da werden wir das in Saarbrücken bestimmt wieder schaffen...   

@Trialmatze:
Gibt glei´Backpfeifen


----------



## Trialmatze (23. Dezember 2003)

Ja, aber für'n Grosenick!!!


----------



## Hoffmanntrial (24. Dezember 2003)

also wie schon aramis gesagt hat fahr ich mit meinem 20"

@aramis

wer soll mich in melsungen geschlagen haben oder was das von dir ironisch gemeint?

Gruß Matze


----------



## aramis (24. Dezember 2003)

(na klar war das ironisch gemeint )


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2004)

ich hab mich auch ma angemeldet, es wird ja schliesslich jemand gebraucht der den letzten platz macht! 
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommytrialer (5. Januar 2004)

yeah toto welche klasse? experten?

da trainieren wir mal bissl,da ich ja wieder da bin, dann rollste das feld von hinten auf


----------



## biketrialer (5. Januar 2004)

@tommy: jooo könne mehr mache, ich werd grün fahren denn grün is ja  die farbe der hoffnung 
das ganze ma ganz relaxt angehen lassen da ich ja eh net soviel wettkampferfahrung hab!
 

du hast die geilste kölnsession überhaupt verpasst! 

toto


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Januar 2004)

@ TOTO

GRÜN?? Na da he...werden wir uns auch mal kennenlernen


----------



## genio (6. Januar 2004)

servus alle miteinander!

so die dresdner trialgemeinde hat sich jetzt auch angemeldet!

bei uns sind dabei 

seb H.
uwe F.
aLex W.
und meine wenigkeit seb V.

und der thomas muss sich noch anmelden

wird bestimmt ein lustiger wettkampf

@ ara diesmal werd ich alles dran setzen dich mal wieder zu schlagen auch wenn bestimmt nicht einfach werden wird

man sieht sich


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2004)

Goil...das wird ja nen richtig dickes EVENT...da simmer ja richtig viele OSSIS im Vergleich zum Vorjahr


----------



## aramis (6. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von genio _
> *@ ara diesmal werd ich alles dran setzen dich mal wieder zu schlagen auch wenn bestimmt nicht einfach werden wird*



Sagen wir mal so: Ich hab mir auch ein paar Ziele gesetzt!!! 

Fahrt ihr mit nem dicken fetten Vereinsmobil oder so? Weil, da würde ich mich eventuell auch noch mit reinhängen wollen, wenn das möglich ist, so als Option für alle Fälle.


----------



## Trialmatze (6. Januar 2004)

@ ARA

Ich denke mal schon das ich das Auto bekommen würde, sodass du auch bei mir mitfahren kannst!


----------



## aramis (6. Januar 2004)

Ok, war ja nur für den fall der Fälle. Wenn du fährst, fahre ich natürlich bei dir mit . Aber: Vielleicht fahren die mit nem Riesenbus oder so, dann könnten wir auch beide beim Pedal Pain mitfahren. Würde die Spritkosten für den Einzelnen erheblich mindern. Aber erstmal abwarten...


----------



## biketrialer (7. Januar 2004)

dann is ja richtig was los beim indoortrial, ohh shit dann muss ich mich ja richtig anstrengen und mit euch wettkampfpros. mithalten zukönnen............
ich wollt ja eigentlich ne ruhige kugel schieben.........
toto


----------



## aramis (7. Januar 2004)

ich sag nur... http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/...er [email protected]&mod=show&Bild_ID=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## genio (8. Januar 2004)

das ist irgendwie der einzige punkt wo wir uns noch nicht im klaren sind ob jeder sein mobil nimmt oder ob wir uns nen bus nehmen...

naja mal sehen, ich sag dir bescheid wenn wir ne entscheidung getroffen haben...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (8. Januar 2004)

Ich sag nur: DIE LEGENDE

http://methodus.mine.nu/trialmania/...er [email protected]&mod=show&Bild_ID=9


----------



## genio (16. Januar 2004)

uwe alias fränkel alias der bergsteiger

was nicht hinterrad geht wird mit fuß gemacht


----------



## aramis (16. Januar 2004)

genio schrieb:
			
		

> uwe alias fränkel alias der bergsteiger
> 
> was nicht hinterrad geht wird mit fuß gemacht



... alias Trialgod alias DIE BRUST


----------



## tommytrialer (29. Februar 2004)

so ...endlich wieder daheim

also im prinzip is zum indoor zu sagen war ne super tolle veranstaltung.
samstags bei quali sah man viele bekannte gesichter ausm forum...im prinzip wars nen kleiner forumstreff.
zu sehen gabs auch einiges und ich habe viele fotos gemacht und bissl gefilmt. das werde ich dann mal im lauf der woche bereitstellen.


----------



## biketrialer (1. März 2004)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> so ...endlich wieder daheim
> 
> also im prinzip is zum indoor zu sagen war ne super tolle veranstaltung.
> samstags bei quali sah man viele bekannte gesichter ausm forum...im prinzip wars nen kleiner forumstreff.
> zu sehen gabs auch einiges und ich habe viele fotos gemacht und bissl gefilmt. das werde ich dann mal im lauf der woche bereitstellen.



ich hoffe ihr hattet alle euren spass, den hatte ich nämlich net, lag den ganzen tag krank im bett   
toto


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. März 2004)

gibs schon irgentwo platzierungen fotos,....?


----------



## ChrisKing (1. März 2004)

habt ihr eigentlich gesehen wie ich ausm manual n Roller auf den 8er Stapel gemacht hab?   Man man man, des war echt einer der geilsten dinger die ich je gebracht hab. 
Der Felix wird denk ich mal n Video davon hier reinposten


----------



## biketrialer (1. März 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr eigentlich gesehen wie ich ausm manual n Roller auf den 8er Stapel gemacht hab?   Man man man, des war echt einer der geilsten dinger die ich je gebracht hab.
> Der Felix wird denk ich mal n Video davon hier reinposten



demnächst fährst du gefälligst auch ma, bike im auto zählt net.....  
toto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (1. März 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> habt ihr eigentlich gesehen wie ich ausm manual n Roller auf den 8er Stapel gemacht hab?   Man man man, des war echt einer der geilsten dinger die ich je gebracht hab.
> Der Felix wird denk ich mal n Video davon hier reinposten



des is quasi n insider


----------



## Hanxs (1. März 2004)

Click

Hier hab ich nen paar Pics gefunden!
Nix mega dolles aber immerhin ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Levelboss (2. März 2004)

Die beiden Szenen hab ich auch auf Video.
War schon beeindruckend, wie Belaey da direkt hochgesprungen ist.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. März 2004)

ich les grad, dass belay nicht gewonnen hat...........wieso denn das?
Öhler ist zwar auch ´sehr sehr sehr geil gefahren aba belay, ist noch göttlicher gefahren, wieso hatn der net gewonnen, kann des ma jemand sagen...............raff ich net.........


----------



## ChrisKing (2. März 2004)

jo hab ich gestern auch schon gelesen dass der belaey nich gewonnen hat, komisch echt.. was warn eigentlich am Sonntag noch so los? Gabs da noch was sehenswertes vom belaey? Mein scheiss Auto ging Samstag nacht nich mehr an, und am sonntag morgen dann zum Glück doch wieder. Aber ich wollts Risiko nich eingehen, nich dass ich dann nach der Messe nich mehr heimkomm...bin dann gleich heim.


----------



## tommytrialer (2. März 2004)

der belaey hat 2 saudumme 5er gemacht

einmal is er in der bahnschmellens ektion seitlich durch ein tor gesprungen und einmal is er in der containersektion glaube ich( hab ich nicht gesehen) auch in ein fremdes tor gefahren...das war dann selber schuld.

öhler is einfach sicher gefahren und der belaey hatte keine chance das mehr gut zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (2. März 2004)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> jo hab ich gestern auch schon gelesen dass der belaey nich gewonnen hat, komisch echt.. was warn eigentlich am Sonntag noch so los? Gabs da noch was sehenswertes vom belaey? Mein scheiss Auto ging Samstag nacht nich mehr an, und am sonntag morgen dann zum Glück doch wieder. Aber ich wollts Risiko nich eingehen, nich dass ich dann nach der Messe nich mehr heimkomm...bin dann gleich heim.



Balaey ist am Sonntag in der Eisenbahnschwellensektion auf den "Galgen" am Ende ganz locker ohne Schutz hoch.
Und Öhler hat in der Baumaschinensektion eine ziemlich hohen Anhänger angetippt, aber sonst gab es nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## tommytrialer (2. März 2004)

aber der galken wurde entschärft. denn der abstand wurde stark verringert und unter dem absprungbalken wurden vorne und hinten eine palette druntergelegt also so das eigentlich jeder aufm schutz machen hätte können


----------



## Levelboss (2. März 2004)

weiß ich doch, aber trotzdem hat Belaey das supergeil gemacht.


----------



## aramis (2. März 2004)




----------



## Levelboss (2. März 2004)

Super Bild  
Das war eine der beeindruckensten Sachen, die Kenny Belaey gemacht hat.
Alle anderen sind gerade so hochgekommen und er springt ganz locker aufs Vorderrad.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (2. März 2004)

Das liegt aber daran das das einfach die bessere technik ist, da man richtig in die bremse steigen kann und nur das vorderrad auf der Kante haben muss(mit genug schwung natürlich).... musst nur mal die franzosen Vids schauen da machen die das nur so.... echt geile technik und die geht auch verhältnismäßig leicht mit guten Resultaten.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. März 2004)

@robi: jo aba in der situation, wo sich alle einen abgeroppt haben um da auf schutz oda vielleicht gerade so auf beide räder gekommen sind, apring de belay so ganz locka ab und hätt da oben noch fronthops machen können.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. März 2004)

naja liegt wohl eher am fahrerischen Können und Sprungkraft, als an der Technik an sich. Das VR wird wohl so ziemlich jeder auf die Kante bringen. Aber die wenigstens haben so viel Sprungkraft/Technik, dass der körper soweit vorne ist, dass man nicht mehr zurückfällt.


----------



## ChrisKing (2. März 2004)

Jeremy aka "the rabbit" van Schonhooven


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. März 2004)

was fürn grobmotoriker fährt vorne ne 47er felge ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2004)

Jo das hatte ich inem Amiforum mal gelesen, damit die vorne extrem wenig Luftdruck fahren können un der Reifen nicht wegschmiert...


----------



## Hanxs (3. März 2004)

> Jeremy aka "the rabbit" van Schonhooven



Mir sind wohl viel mehr die Schnürsenkel etwas gefärlich lang.

Das mit der breiten Felge vorn machen ne menge Amis und Canadier so!

Ps: der Gesichstausdruck ist cool eingefangen!

So denn!


----------



## Terrorist (3. März 2004)

ja abe ich glaub jeder von uns macht ähnliche Fratzen. Wenn ic hzum Beispiel en wenig derbes mache wo ich kniffeln muss dann streck ich immer die Zunge halb raus das ist normal schätz ich mal aber bei dem ist es echt derbe sag ich mal - da bekommt der Begriff BUNNYhop echt en neuen Hintergrund


----------



## elhefe (3. März 2004)

Waren denn auch Sektionen für Leute meines Kalbibers dabei? (D.h. BLAUE Spur   )

@ Terrorist

Deine hässliche Fratze werde ich mir demnächst mal aus der Nähe ansehen    
Sind am Samstag wohl übrigens in Spandau unterwegs. Falls Du Bock hast, PM. [Es sei denn, Du bist jemand von den Berlinern, die eh schon mit dabei sind und hast Dich hier heimlich im Forum angemeldet. Dann geht es eh klar   ]


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. März 2004)

also der jeremy is voll in Ordnung, hab mich lang mit dem unterhalten, er sagt ne breite Felge vorne hat viele Vorteil, z.b. wie schon gesagt kann man nen reifen mit wenig Luftdruck fahren ohne das er ständig wegflext.
Gut is etwas schwerer, aba er sagt des lohnt sich.
Übringens der Öhler fährt auch ne breite alex vorne.


----------



## Terrorist (3. März 2004)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Waren denn auch Sektionen für Leute meines Kalbibers dabei? (D.h. BLAUE Spur   )
> 
> @ Terrorist
> 
> ...



SPANDAU???????????????????????????????????????????????????Du sagtest echt SPANDAU????????????????? Man das ist für mich am Ende der Welt ich komm aus Schönefeld.Was wollt ihr in Spandau?????? Ist da überhaupt was zum Rocken?? Obwohl die Siemens stadt ist nicht weit weg. Aber Samstag woltle ich eigetnlich mal nach Koppenhagen jetten um da was klar zu machen mit en paar ehemaligen Austauschschülern aus der GymiZeit


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2004)

Also ich finde die Idee gar nicht so abwägig, hatte ich auch mal vor


----------



## biketrialer (4. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde die Idee gar nicht so abwägig, hatte ich auch mal vor



carbon als kurbel.........wasn blödsinn 
toto


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2004)

Fährt der Härtel nicht auch sone FSA Carbonkurbel?

Ich wollt ja damals immer die Raceface mit dem Carbonkern und dann nen selbstgebauter Rockrign anstatt des Spiders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Fährt der Härtel nicht auch sone FSA Carbonkurbel?
> 
> Ich wollt ja damals immer die Raceface mit dem Carbonkern und dann nen selbstgebauter Rockrign anstatt des Spiders...




Man Ronny...
Der Härtel hat eine dran gehabt und noch oder wie auch immer. Fährt jetzt eh Motoradtrial und hockt net mehr so oft aufm CHEGGA PIG  Aber was nützt es. Davon trialt man nicht zwangsläufig besser. Es soll nämlich auch Leute geben, die noch net superperfekt fahren und bei Contest mal was riskieren, was auch ins Auge gehen kann. Dann dort ertragen zu müssen, wie ich so viel Geld auf einmal zerstöre ist mir echt zu heftig. Ich find es quatsch!


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2004)

Genau...

Fahrtechnik hilft übrigens um nichts Riskieren zu müssen!


----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2004)

gonzo_trial schrieb:
			
		

> Genau...
> 
> Fahrtechnik hilft übrigens um nichts Riskieren zu müssen!



Genau...und zum Glück muss man dafür nicht trainieren. Jeden morgen nehme ich einen Löffel Fahrtechnik, mische den mit etwas Kraft und 2 Tropfen Ausdauer, sodass ich für die kommende WM fit bin


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2004)

Wohw... bei dir ist des ja Krass... ich muß jeden Tag trainieren...   

Wo gibtsn die Löffel mit der Fahrtechnik...!?


----------



## Terrorist (4. März 2004)

also Jungs ich fahr schon ne ganze Weile und hab so etwa 10 Rahmen geschrottet von Devil bis jetzt zum Echo. Ich glaub solange man lernt oder solange man derbe Sachen probiert darf auch malc was daneben gehen nur wenn was daneben geht geht auch was kaputt------aber na und Sch**** drauf. der Spaß ist es mir wert. Es ist doch echt langweilig wenn man jeden Tga fährt und immer das macht was man schon kann bzw. das versucht wo man weis das man es rein Theoretisch hinbekommt??????
das ist doch F**k. Aber na ja jedem das seine. habe heute z. B. versucht mit 6 Bier intus en 95cm Rail aus der fahrt zu nehmen. und bin voll vom Hinterrad auf den Rahmen gerutscht.....Schrott muß die Risse ausbohren, morgen. Na und das ist doch der Sinn des trials eine Prozess zu bewältigen der technisch anspruchsvoll ist. und die paar geschrotteten Teile na ja dafür hol ich mir eben kein 600 oder 700 EURopadollar Rahmen weil es schwachsinn ist ich bin mir sicher ich schrotte alles wenn es darauf ankommt.


----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> also Jungs ich fahr schon ne ganze Weile und hab so etwa 10 Rahmen geschrottet von Devil bis jetzt zum Echo. Ich glaub solange man lernt oder solange man derbe Sachen probiert darf auch malc was daneben gehen nur wenn was daneben geht geht auch was kaputt------aber na und Sch**** drauf. der Spaß ist es mir wert. Es ist doch echt langweilig wenn man jeden Tga fährt und immer das macht was man schon kann bzw. das versucht wo man weis das man es rein Theoretisch hinbekommt??????
> das ist doch F**k. Aber na ja jedem das seine. habe heute z. B. versucht mit 6 Bier intus en 95cm Rail aus der fahrt zu nehmen. und bin voll vom Hinterrad auf den Rahmen gerutscht.....Schrott muß die Risse ausbohren, morgen. Na und das ist doch der Sinn des trials eine Prozess zu bewältigen der technisch anspruchsvoll ist. und die paar geschrotteten Teile na ja dafür hol ich mir eben kein 600 oder 700 EURopadollar Rahmen weil es schwachsinn ist ich bin mir sicher ich schrotte alles wenn es darauf ankommt.



Klasse *indieHändeschlag* und *Respektzeig*! Fährst halb besoffen Trial und hast in deiner "Karriere" etwa 10 Rahmen geschrotet. Bist nen mächtiger Held und ab jetzt mein Vorbild   Mach weiter so und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (4. März 2004)

Trialmatze schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse *indieHändeschlag* und *Respektzeig*! Fährst halb besoffen Trial und hast in deiner "Karriere" etwa 10 Rahmen geschrotet. Bist nen mächtiger Held und ab jetzt mein Vorbild   Mach weiter so und lass dich nicht unterkriegen!



genau so wär meine antwort auf den Müll von terrorist auch gewesen.
Es interessiert hier glaub ich keinen wieviel du säufst und dass du dann noch trialst...
Dich möcht ich echt ma fahren sehen, wie kann man nur 10 Rahmen schrotten?? gehts noch??


----------



## Terrorist (4. März 2004)

NA sorry wenn ihr euch angepisst fühlt, aber so ist es nunmal.Ich kann nix dafür das ich nunmal en bissel derbe Fahre wenn ic hwas intus hab. die gelegenheit mich fahrenzu sehen habt ihr über nächstes WE also nicht das folgende in BTF (Bitterfeld Sachsen anhalt) oder sonsdt die Woche über ab 15Uhr in Berlin Termin nach absprache. Warte auf eure Dates


----------



## Kohlwheelz (4. März 2004)

Fährst du da auch Edel oder graupst du nur so besoffen rum?    Mach mal n Vid


----------



## Terrorist (5. März 2004)

Ich fahr natürlich auch nüchtern-also nicht denken das ich mir nur in anlöte und dann los bretter. Nur wenn ich fahre will ich auch was trinken so ist es doch viel lockerer. Schau doch mal in dem Video Thread hab doch eins von mir reingestellt ist zwar schon etwas älter so 2 Jahre, aber na ja.mein cam ist nämlich defekt, drum gibt es erstmal keine Neueren. Die Aussage des Textes war lediglich das wenn man was probiert auch was kaputt geht egal wie viel der Scheiß kostet. Und ich denk mal ich bin hier nicht der Einzige der davon ne Story erzählen kann. 10 rahmen was ist den das??? Rutsch doch wirklich nur mal vom Geländer aufs Unterrohr...Delle mit rissen---Schrottt.Oder lieg ich da Falsch????????Dann tut es mir leid, dann bin ich vielleicht unwürdig & würde mit Dank eure Vorschläge zur Verbesserung hören. (der geschilderte Vorgang ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel von vielen)

@Trialfatze
& wenn du den Kern der Message nicht verarbeiten kannst dann mach dir mal bitte Gedanken um deine Schulbildung zumal eine verhanden mein ich natürlich


----------



## Kohlwheelz (5. März 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr natürlich auch nüchtern-also nicht denken das ich mir nur in anlöte und dann los bretter. Nur wenn ich fahre will ich auch was trinken so ist es doch viel lockerer. Schau doch mal in dem Video Thread hab doch eins von mir reingestellt ist zwar schon etwas älter so 2 Jahre, aber na ja.mein cam ist nämlich defekt, drum gibt es erstmal keine Neueren. Die Aussage des Textes war lediglich das wenn man was probiert auch was kaputt geht egal wie viel der Scheiß kostet. Und ich denk mal ich bin hier nicht der Einzige der davon ne Story erzählen kann. 10 rahmen was ist den das??? Rutsch doch wirklich nur mal vom Geländer aufs Unterrohr...Delle mit rissen---Schrottt.Oder lieg ich da Falsch????????Dann tut es mir leid, dann bin ich vielleicht unwürdig & würde mit Dank eure Vorschläge zur Verbesserung hören. (der geschilderte Vorgang ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel von vielen)
> 
> @Trialfatze
> & wenn du den Kern der Message nicht verarbeiten kannst dann mach dir mal bitte Gedanken um deine Schulbildung zumal eine verhanden mein ich natürlich



Alter wie fährst du den Rad, Wenn ich auf n Geländer abrutsch hab ich doch nich gleich ne Beule mit Riß im Unterrohr...


----------



## Trialmatze (5. März 2004)

_*Beitrag gelöscht*
Trialmatze und Terrorist - bitte werft mal hier einen Blick hierher:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88312

besonders Punkt 2 sollte für Euch interessant sein,
Thomas / mtb-news.de_


----------



## gonzo_trial (5. März 2004)

Mist... die Antwort vom Matze hätt ich zu gerne gelesen...


----------



## TRAILER (5. März 2004)

drogen und sport sind nicht gut.

und ich finde euer verhalten auch nicht gut.

und das ihr die rahmen immer kaputt macht finde ich auch nicht gut.

nicht gut.


----------



## Terrorist (5. März 2004)

na bei 92Kilo Kampfgewicht sind das schon enorme Kräfte die auf`s Material wirken. Werde nun erstmal in ne Alubude fahren und versuchen das ganze noch zu Prefarieren.Mal sehen wir lang es hält da die Risse wirklich arg dolle sind.

@Gonzo

Ich auch gerne, aber naja irgendwo hat der Moder. ja recht. Also sorry Matze aber war wirklich nicht so gemeint mit dem Post wie du es aufgefasst hast.


----------



## Trialmatze (5. März 2004)

Terrorist schrieb:
			
		

> na bei 92Kilo Kampfgewicht sind das schon enorme Kräfte die auf`s Material wirken. Werde nun erstmal in ne Alubude fahren und versuchen das ganze noch zu Prefarieren.Mal sehen wir lang es hält da die Risse wirklich arg dolle sind.
> 
> @Gonzo
> 
> Ich auch gerne, aber naja irgendwo hat der Moder. ja recht. Also sorry Matze aber war wirklich nicht so gemeint mit dem Post wie du es aufgefasst hast.




@ Major Thomas

Dann lies dir mal bitte seinen Thread durch und beachte dann deinen 2. Punkt. Kann ja wohl net sein, dass du meine Reaktion löschst und genau das tollerierst, wogegen ihr seid!

@ Terrorist

Dann halt den Ball flach...so funzt das hier. Kann ja net sein, dass du hier antanzt, das Maul aufreist, schreibst wie toll du bist und dabei jeden auf den Sack gehst, der deinen Scheiß nicht lesen will. Es ist doch sicher net so, dass du nix aufm Kasten hast! Wenn du angeblich eine bessere Bildung genossen hast als ich, dann mach gefälligst davon gebrauch. Das meine Reaktion auf deine saublöden Anspielung so ausfällt, ist bei meiner Art nicht verwunderlich. Ich raste eigentlich net schnell aus, aber so nen Mist treibt mich zur weißglut! 
Ich will jetzt aber nicht weitergehen, sondern zum Thema Saarbrücken zurückleiten, da dies eines der fettesten Events in der vergangenen Zeit war!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (5. März 2004)

Um um mit den Worten meiner Mutter zu sprechen...



			
				mutti schrieb:
			
		

> Und vertragt Euch, Jungs.


----------



## Thomas (5. März 2004)

Trialmatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ Major Thomas
> 
> Dann lies dir mal bitte seinen Thread durch und beachte dann deinen 2. Punkt. Kann ja wohl net sein, dass du meine Reaktion löschst und genau das tollerierst, wogegen ihr seid!


Ich habe Deinen Beitrag gelöscht und Euch beide darauf hingewiesen. Den anderen Beitrag habe ich kurz überflogen - du lagst mit Deinen _explicit lyrics _ aber deutlich vorn 
Weitere Fragen dazu bitte per PM

Weitermachen mit Saarbrücken 
Thomas


----------



## biketrialer (5. März 2004)

genau, jetzt herscht hier wenigstens zucht und ordnung!!!  
toto


----------



## tommytrialer (5. März 2004)

ähm wie siehts denn aus mit den ganzen videos? 

chris du hast ja viel gefilmt...machst du nen vid?
felix du hast ja auch gefilmt...machst du nen vid?

meins wird leider erst ende nächster woche kommen wegen einem dummen zwischenfall


----------



## Levelboss (5. März 2004)

Ich hab mal die Highlights von Saarbrücken zusammengeschnitten:

http://www.eengoedidee.nl/parsefiles/?type=bike-trials&filename=highlights_saarbruecken.avi


----------

